# installer MacOS9 1 sur un Imac 20"



## orore (29 Octobre 2006)

bonjour
j'ai un Imac 20" et j'ai partitionner le disque de demarrage 160 G0 sur la premiere partition j'ai Tiger 10,4,8 et je souhaiterais installer sur l'autre partion Mac OS 9,2
 achaque fois que je mets le disque d'instatllation de Mac OS9,2 et que je choisis le disque d'installation , on me dit que cela n'est pas possible car il ne trouve pas classique?
je n'y comprends rien
meci d'avance


----------



## plovemax (29 Octobre 2006)

IMac 20" intel ou G5? Si c'est intel oubli Mac OS 9 sans &#233;mulateur....


----------



## ntx (29 Octobre 2006)

Même sur un G5, tu ne pourras pas installé Mac OS9 et booter dessus. Tu ne peux passer que par Classic.


----------



## orore (29 Octobre 2006)

j'ai un Imac 20" G5
qu'estce qu'un émulateur et quelle est la différence entre Mac OS9,1 et Classic, est ce que mes logiciels tournants sous OS9 pourront tourner sous Classic. et si je branche un DD externe en firwire et que celui ci est équipé de OS9,1, pourrais je demarrer dessus
dans l'attente d'une réponse merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (29 Octobre 2006)

orore a dit:


> qu'estce qu'un émulateur


C'est un logiciel qui simule le fonctionnement d'un autre processeur.
Ex : Virtual PC pour émuler un processeur Intel sur un Mac/PPC


> quelle est la différence entre Mac OS9,1 et Classic


Classic est un logiciel qui simule le fonctionnement de Mac OS9 par dessus de Mac OSX


> est ce que mes logiciels tournants sous OS9 pourront tourner sous Classic


La plupart fonctionnent mais pas tous.


> si je branche un DD externe en firwire et que celui ci est équipé de OS9,1, pourrais je demarrer dessus


Non, les Mac G5 ne peuvent pas booter sur Mac OS9. Les derniers qui le pouvaient étaient les G4, et encore pas les derniers modèles. En gros tous les Mac sortis à partir de 2002-2003 ne peuvent plus booter sur Mac OS9.


----------



## tib51 (29 Octobre 2006)

le mieux et le plus efficace est de mettre tes logiciels à jour, ou d'essayer d'avoir les dernières versions pour qu'ils fonctionnent de manière native sous Mac OS X.


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2006)

tib51 a dit:


> le mieux et le plus efficace est de mettre tes logiciels à jour, ou d'essayer d'avoir les dernières versions pour qu'ils fonctionnent de manière native sous Mac OS X.



OS 9 étant abandonné depuis longtemps, il serait temps de passer définitivement à OS X. De toute façon vous n'aurez pas le choix, c'est l'évolution de Mac OS qui l'impose. Ce serait comme demander au éditeur PC de faire des applis pour DOS ou Windows 3.1 aujourd'hui.

OS 9 est mort et a été enterré par Steve Jobs en personne.

De quelles applications aviez vous besoin sous OS 9. On pourra sûrement vous conseiller des versions OS X ou des équivalent ...


----------



## divoli (30 Octobre 2006)

orore a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai un Imac 20" et j'ai partitionner le disque de demarrage 160 G0 sur la premiere partition j'ai Tiger 10,4,8 et je souhaiterais installer sur l'autre partion Mac OS 9,2



Je n'ai pas bien compris ce choix. Le mieux serait d'installer l'environnement Classic "sur" MacOS X (donc ne faire qu'une seule partition).

Il est possible que certains logiciels pour MacOS 9 (et antérieurs) ne fonctionnent pas sur l'environnement Classic. Mais tu n'as pas le choix puisque de toute façon tu ne peux plus booter sur un OS 9 installé en natif (ton ordi ne l'accepterait pas).

Donc, et au cas par cas:
-voir les logiciels qui fonctionnent avec Classic,
-trouver des équivalents sur MacOS X (Tiger) pour les autres.


----------



## orore (31 Octobre 2006)

merci pour toutes ces réponses, oui je ssuis à 100% pour Tiger, étant Professionnelle j'ai eu mes mises à jour de tous mes logiciels sauf certains comme "Quictime VR", par contre je possede pusieurs imprimantes et parmi celles ci figure l'Epson 950 , la mise à jour du pilote est parfaite sauf que je ne peux plus imprimer mes CD dessus car Epson m'a répondu que ce n'était pas possible sous OSX et c'est pour cela que je pensais remettre OS9 afin d'utiliser le logiciel Print CD de l'espson 950; 
merci à tout le monde


----------



## Komac (7 Novembre 2006)

essaye d'installer l'ancien driver de ton Epson en lançant "classic" (le système 9 installé dans OS X)... et utilise le logiciel de gestion de ton imprimante prévu pour OS 9...


----------



## madmaxmac (16 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> OS 9 étant abandonné depuis longtemps, il serait temps de passer définitivement à OS X. De toute façon vous n'aurez pas le choix, c'est l'évolution de Mac OS qui l'impose. Ce serait comme demander au éditeur PC de faire des applis pour DOS ou Windows 3.1 aujourd'hui.
> 
> OS 9 est mort et a été enterré par Steve Jobs en personne.
> 
> De quelles applications aviez vous besoin sous OS 9. On pourra sûrement vous conseiller des versions OS X ou des équivalent ...


 
Oui mais..
sur mon iMac G4 flat panel de 2002 OX 10.2.8 , j'ai Classic et ..ho combien, encore efficace.
dessus la partition Classic j'ai en traitement de son et gratuit : Protools LE ,  Blade encodeur MP3 , une version gratuite de SoundStudio ( à l'epoque)...Bref des outils tres efficaces.
Il est vrai que si pour la video , je me sert de FCP sur OX , au niveau traitement du son je suis sur Classic.
Tout ce petit monde me permet de diffuser à moindre cout.
Ceci dit je comprends bien que 9.x c'est fini.
Mais a l'epoque Protools etait en version gratuite en telechargement .
Je menage cependant Classic.
Mais c'est comme iMovie 2 et iDvd 2..ancien certes mais cela marche toujours.


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> De quelles applications aviez vous besoin sous OS 9. On pourra sûrement vous conseiller des versions OS X ou des équivalent ...



1) Trouve-moi l'équivalent d'hypercard et celui de resolve.
2) Va expliquer aux gens qui ont acheté des CD ludoéducatifs pour leurs gamins il y a 1 an ou 2 (pas besoin de remonter plus loin) que les gamins ne pourront pas les utiliser sur leur nouveau mac et que, non, il n'y a pas eu de mise à jour.
(Accessoirement connaissez-vous des ludoéducatifs qui soient en UB ?)

 Ensuite, on cause. 

Blague à part, ce n'est pas une question essentielle et je ne critiquerai pas le passage à intel qui présente plein d'avantages. Ceci dit, autant je comprends qu'apple ne s'embête pas avec le support d'OS9 en termes de service ni qu'ils gèrent au niveau matériel ceux que gérait OS9, autant je persiste à regretter qu'ils n'aient pas fait l'effort de porter Classic sur macIntel ou de le "libéraliser" : j'ai du mal à croire que c'était si compliqué et coûteux. Et ça reste gênant au moins dans les deux domaines que couvraient hypercard et les ludo-éducatifs. Les ludo-éducatifs arriveront mais pour l'heure, il y a un trou. 

C'est un peu la tendance Steve Jobs avec ces avantages et ces inconvénients : du passé faisons tabler rase


----------



## divoli (16 Novembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> 1) Trouve-moi l'&#233;quivalent d'hypercard et celui de resolve.
> 2) Va expliquer aux gens qui ont achet&#233; des CD ludo&#233;ducatifs pour leurs gamins il y a 1 an ou 2 (pas besoin de remonter plus loin) que les gamins ne pourront pas les utiliser sur leur nouveau mac et que, non, il n'y a pas eu de mise &#224; jour.
> (Accessoirement connaissez-vous des ludo&#233;ducatifs qui soient en UB ?)
> 
> ...



La seule piste s&#233;rieuse pour pallier &#224; l'absence du support de classic sur MacIntel, serait du cot&#233; de Sheepshaver (actuellement en UB). Un article ici (attention, il commence &#224; dater).
Maintenant, il est clair que cet &#233;mulateur a ses limites, tout comme Classic d'ailleurs.

Pour les ludo&#233;ducatifs, tu n'as pas d&#251; chercher beaucoup (ils ont quel &#226;ge, les gamins ?)


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> La seule piste sérieuse pour pallier à l'absence du support de classic sur MacIntel, serait du coté de Sheepshaver (actuellement en UB). Un article ici (attention, il commence à dater).
> Maintenant, il est clair que cet émulateur a ses limites, tout comme Classic d'ailleurs.
> 
> Pour les ludoéducatifs, tu n'as pas dû chercher beaucoup (ils ont quel âge, les gamins ?)



Oui, le jour où j'aurais le temps, je regarderai sheepshaver.

Pour les ludo, non je n'ai pas beaucoup regardé, juste jeté un oeil au rayon de la flaque d'ici, pas vu marqué UB dessus  . Pas d'importance pour moi, je n'en ai pas trop à acheter. le problème est plutôt sur ceux que les gens ont déjà et qui deviennent inutilisables. j'en ai peu mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il yen ait beaucoup qui passeront sur macintel vu qu'ils étaient souvent OS9 (tu me diras : il faudrait que je cherche un peu )


----------



## divoli (16 Novembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> 2) Va expliquer aux gens qui ont achet&#233; des CD ludo&#233;ducatifs pour leurs gamins il y a 1 an ou 2 (pas besoin de remonter plus loin) que les gamins ne pourront pas les utiliser sur leur nouveau mac et que, non, il n'y a pas eu de mise &#224; jour.
> (Accessoirement connaissez-vous des ludo&#233;ducatifs qui soient en UB ?)



Je doute qu'il y a 1 ou 2 ans, on trouvait beaucoup de jeux ludo-educatifs qui ne fonctionnaient uniquement qu'avec OS 9 ou ant&#233;rieures. Acheter des jeux pour un syst&#232;me qui &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; quasiment mort, bof...

La plupart des logiciels ludo-&#233;ducatifs sont compatibles MacOS X; qu'ils n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; tous optimis&#233;s pour MacIntel ne veut pas dire qu'ils ne fonctionneront pas correctement.


----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2006)

Bah, c'est toujours la même histoire...
On garde une machine pour LE soft qui va bien avec.


----------



## Luc G (17 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Je doute qu'il y a 1 ou 2 ans, on trouvait beaucoup de jeux ludo-educatifs qui ne fonctionnaient uniquement qu'avec OS 9 ou ant&#233;rieures. Acheter des jeux pour un syst&#232;me qui &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; quasiment mort, bof...
> 
> La plupart des logiciels ludo-&#233;ducatifs sont compatibles MacOS X; qu'ils n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; tous optimis&#233;s pour MacIntel ne veut pas dire qu'ils ne fonctionneront pas correctement.



Je sais tr&#232;s bien que ceux qui sont OSX passeront sur macintel mais quant &#224; dire que les logiciels pour enfants sont tous sous OSX, on ne doit pas voir les m&#234;mes &#233;tag&#232;res 

Si je jette un oeil sur amazon, je vois qu'il y a une bonne partie de la s&#233;rie des "oncle ernest" qui ne fonctionnent que sous classic dont certains sont sortis en 2004 sans parler de ceux qui viennent d'&#234;tre r&#233;&#233;dit&#233;s en 2006 mais toujours en version classic. M&#234;me chose pour la s&#233;rie des Forestia. Je n'y connais pas grand-chose mais je constate que, parmi les quelques-uns qu'a mon gamin, beaucoup sont toujours en vente et toujours sous classic (et seulement sous classic).

Je les jette ? 

Evidememment, comme guytantakul, j'ai toujours des machines qui sont capables de faire tourner classic donc je n'ai pas de probl&#232;mes &#224; titre personnel. Et en plus, je suis au courant. Mais pense au gamin tout content de voir arriver un nouvel ordi chez lui, qui veut y faire tourner les jeux de son grand-fr&#232;re qu'il aime bien et tu lui dis "ben non, c'est tout pourri d&#233;mod&#233;, faut autre chose". Apr&#232;s il y a deux r&#233;ponses :
1) "viens que je t'en ach&#232;te un caddie de tout neufs, enfin ceux que je trouverai" 
2) "regarde comme il est beau l'ordi, il a co&#251;t&#233; cher, on ne peut pas en plus acheter les cd qui vont avec" 

Sinon, tu en connais qui sont en UB, au moins un ? 
Et si tu connais un jeu susceptible de remplacer "les incroyables machines du professeur Tim", &#231;a m'int&#233;resse aussi.

Je le r&#233;p&#232;te, je n'ai vraiment rien contre les transitions, m&#234;me un peu brusques. Mais dire qu'elles n'ont aucune cons&#233;quence est un peu abusif. (Y en a bien qui couvrent d'anath&#232;mes le macbook parce qu'il a une carte graphique pourrie )


----------



## robzebot (20 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Je doute qu'il y a 1 ou 2 ans, on trouvait beaucoup de jeux ludo-educatifs qui ne fonctionnaient uniquement qu'avec OS 9 ou antérieures. Acheter des jeux pour un système qui était déjà quasiment mort, bof...
> 
> La plupart des logiciels ludo-éducatifs sont compatibles MacOS X; qu'ils n'ont pas été tous optimisés pour MacIntel ne veut pas dire qu'ils ne fonctionneront pas correctement.


Adibou, Marine Malice, SpyFox Tout ça est encore vendu actuellement sans être compatible Mac OS X en dehors de Classic.
En fait, vouloir utiliser ces jeux oblige à installer Windows sur un Mac Intel.


----------



## ccciolll (21 Novembre 2006)

Je n'apporte pas grand chose, juste peut-être une piste.

Moi j'ai mis osX.3 sur un g3 beige grace à XPostFacto, un logiciel développé par des gens, quelque part, dans ce but.

Il existe peut-être d'autres gens, ailleurs, qui auraient développé son pendant, un logiciel qui permet d'installer os9 sur des macs récents et de booter avec ?

Voilà, fin de mon intervention, ça vous fait une belle jambe je suis sûr


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Il existe peut-être d'autres gens, ailleurs, qui auraient développé son pendant, un logiciel qui permet d'installer os9 sur des macs récents et de booter avec ?


Ça existe, ça s'appelle sheepshaver et j'essaierai sans doute quand je serais obligé mais ça n'a pas l'air parfaitement stable pour l'instant. Il y a également basilisk II mais ça semble également un peu funambulesque.


----------



## clarinette11 (6 Janvier 2007)

...Je viens d'acheter un iMac 20" Intel core 2 Duo et j'essaye de 
réinstaller des jeux qui tournaient sous Classic sur mon ancien 
iMac (DV400 équipé Tiger)...
Impossible  
Pourtant, j'avais installé tous les jeux, ainsi que Classic sur un 
disque dur xterne et cela tournait très bien, mais je m'aperçois 
que le même DD connecté au nouvel iMac ne reconnait aucune 
des applications Classsic, ni même Classic, ni rien du tout qui y 
ressemble (genre previous system)... 
Qqun pourrait m'expliquer, SVP mais en langage simple qui soit 
à la portée de ma petite comprenette please


----------



## tib51 (6 Janvier 2007)

Ben la version simple c'est que ni OS9, ni classic ne tournent sur les Mac Intel (comme les Core Duo ou Core 2 Duo), donc ce que tu veux faire est impossible!

Je vais essayer d'expliquer tout en restant simple: les "anciens" mac étaient sur un certain type de processeurs: les PowerPC (les G3, G4 et G5 sont des PowerPC). OS 9 était prévu pour eux, c'est pour cela que Classic fonctionnait (Car Classic ce n'est rien d'autre que un moyen de lancer OS9 à l'intérieur d'OSX)

Nous fonctionnons maintenant sur un nouveau type de processeur: les Intel qui ont une architecture complètement différente. OS9 n'est absolument pas prévu pour tourner sur ces processeurs, c'est pour cela que Classic ne fonctionne pas sur ces processeurs.

Le seul moyen est de passer par un "émulateur" qui va faire "croire" à OS9 et donc Classic que les processeur Intel est un PowerPC. C'est ce dont on parle dans les post juste avant. Mais je n'ai jamas testé, je ne sais pas si c'est très efficace....


----------

